# HELP! Rabbit not eating



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Its a bit of a long story so i hope your prepared to read!

Basically i have two Giant bunnies. A buck and a doe. I split them up at Ten weeks old and the buck (ralph) came to live indoors. Daphen lived in the garden.

They are now 6 months old and Ralph has been nuetured. I have put them together and at first it was bliss. The girl then started being aggresive towards him. I booked her in for a Spay. I then noticed some big but loose poops in the litter tray and thought it was Daphne so i took her to the vets. The vet said poops can range differently depending on what they eat. I brought her home and she was fine and then started pooping normal.

She had her Spay yesterday and is not really eating pellets yet but is eating the odd bit of Kale and carrot etc. 

I then noticed that Ralph had not touched his pellets but he was eating hay and his veg, i also gave him som epineapple juice to stimulate his guts. I monitored him and this morning he still hadnt touched his pellets or drunk. I have taken him to the vets and they have given him a Metoclopramide injection and a metacam injection. Its onl been a few hours but he still hasnt touched his pellets. I am also feeding him Rabbit recovery which he doesnt seem to like. 

Will it take a while for him to start eating properly again and for the medication to kick in? Was it the stress of drinking Daphne in that could have caused this?

Maybe im being to paranoid but im worried.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm no expert but you've not had any other replies so for what it's worth; 
I think the poos are what's important, are they both pooping normally?
If ralph is still eating hay and veg, enough to keep his gut going then it doesn't really matter, from a stasis point of view, that he isn't eating his pellets.
If it persists I'd definitely take him back as obviously rabbits normally love their pellets!

Has your vet looked at his teeth? Sometimes rabbits can find it difficult to eat if their teeth are overgrown. 

How long ago did he go to the vet?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As long as they're both eating veg and hay I wouldn't worry too much. Pellets should only be fed as a suppliment anyway and the main part of the diet should be hay. Remember theres water in the veg as well so they will be getting some and with the weather being colder they won't need to drink as much as in summer. 

You have giants so it will cary a bit but most people on here only feed their rabbits a shot glass of pellets a day and thats the average 2kg rabbits, to give an idea of really how few they need. Whereas hay should be fed unlimited as thats where they get most of what they needs. You can actually feed a pure hay and veg diet if you feed the right mix of veg to make sure bunnies get all they need nutrition wise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

He went to the vets this morning at 9.20 and had his injections etc. Maybe im being paranoid? 

I lost their mum at 3 weeks old so iv hand reared them and known there every move.

Im wondering if it will take a while for the injections to work? Iv just given him recovery food and he seems to enjoy it when i feed him it but wont get his head in his bowel. The vet didnt check his teeth this time but his teeth where checked around a month ago.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

danialaxx said:


> He went to the vets this morning at 9.20 and had his injections etc. Maybe im being paranoid?
> 
> I lost their mum at 3 weeks old so iv hand reared them and known there every move.
> 
> Im wondering if it will take a while for the injections to work? Iv just given him recovery food and he seems to enjoy it when i feed him it but wont get his head in his bowel. The vet didnt check his teeth this time but his teeth where checked around a month ago.


When his teeth were last checked did the vet say they were perfect condition or if they had spurs?

Is he still eating the hay and veg?

Does he try to eat the pellets and spit them out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

he had his teeth checked and they never mentions anything bad just said "they are fine". 
Hes eating hay and the odd bit of veg. When i put his veg on top of his pellets he will pick out every last bit of veg. 
Iv just caught him drinking out of his bowel to so things may be looking up!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He sounds fine as long as he's eating hay and veg don't worry about the pellets too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks so much.

My mind is at rest alot more, i lost there mum very suddenly when they where 3 weeks so maybe im a bit over the top when worrying etc.

Regards


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

had this with mikey, never found out what caused it, but give the stuff time to work, took mikey about a week to be totlay back to normal, althought he was drinking and eatign a bit the next mornign after the vet visit, just keep and eye on him and see how he gets on for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

oops just missed you post lol, glad he's drinking :thumbup::thumbup:.

We actulay reduced the amount of pellets and increased his hay and he's not had issues since. so as said wouldnt worry about that side of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Rabbits are such funny little animals. I mean, it may have even been the fact that i brought his sister in with him. He humped her for a bit (hes neutured) then gave up. The next day she was humping him and getting aggresive and keeps going for him. They are split up now between the kitchen and living room. 

Maybe that threw him for 6 ? she has just been Spay so im also tryign to moniter her to. 

Its strange how they can be so affected by such little things. They seem to hate change. 

Heres a photo of the two for the few days that they where best freinds!

The black one is Ralph and the other is Daphne. Ralph likes to jump in the washing machine when i leave the door open.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry i dont know what to say about the eating side of things 

but i just wanted to say how stunning your bunnies are and one is the double of my ebony and it seems they both have the same docile behaviour! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you know what it turned out to be?

He stopped eating again since i posted my reply. He was goign to have to be hospitalised and minitored. I then moved him back in to the living room (where he lived before) and he was fine! started eating straight away. I think he went on hunger strike because he had to watch Daphne in the living room whilst he was stuck in the kitchen. 

I can not believe it!


----------

